# Private pond = big fish



## socdad

I got a chance to fish at the Rod & Reel Club in Centerville, what a great place to fish! Threw back SEVERAL perch in the 10  12 inch range (too SMALL to keep there with their 12 inch limit!) Picked up a 13.75 inch perch :B , just over a pound.


----------



## MothAudio

Is this an invite club or dues paying club? Can anyone join? Tell me more about it.


----------



## peple of the perch

where was this at. what district


----------



## Yanks

I can't believe you're even telling people about R&R.. It's just going to make them drool. For those that think theyre familiar with centerville, check again.. Google earth the centerville HS and look a block (**edit) north.. Suprise!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

Sounds like you caught some nice fish!


----------



## midnight

hey socdad.....i fished this place with my now wife and father in 89,we caght huge rianbows and perch gills man o man what a blast my dad knew a guy that was a member ,he said that they only alow 100 members and the only way to become a member is when someone died,it is a very clear quarry and you can see almost to the bottom,we caught fish on every cast,was throwing black and silver countdown rapalas off the dock when we got there and landed 6 before we got in the boat........man A FISHERMANS PARIDISE. thanks for the trip down memory lane...........tite lines


----------



## midnight

i used to walk to c,ville every day and walked neaer this place every day and never knew it was there....i woulndt worry about people over fishin it.


----------



## Canoe

Ponds are great,

Another way I've found to keep the small panfish off the hook is to throw a larger (#4 or #5) Mepps style spinner. It seems only the larger more agressive gills will try to eat the larger bait. I get fewer bites, but the ones I get are good quality. Makes for a more predictable way to hook half a dozen for dinner for me and the missus.

Later,
Canoe


----------



## billybob7059

dang those are some huge perch!!


----------



## bigcfisher

i love ponds, i know ponds that feed their fish hot dogs daily and have 3 ft. channels


----------

